
I Can Tolerate Anything Except the Outgroup (2014) - fullshark
http://slatestarcodex.com/2014/09/30/i-can-tolerate-anything-except-the-outgroup/
======
ggggtez
Rambling... what exactly is the point here?

~~~
andrewclunn
It builds to honest self reflection on tribalism in a way very few articles do
well. It's worth the full read. Of course, I'm not team Blue, so I might be
biased. There's lots that it makes me think about regarding my own reactions
to liberalism (is team Grey just doing to team Blue what they did to team
Red?)...

Worth the whole read. I am inspired to write up a list of the five worst
traits of my own ideological in group (which I will go with libertarians not
because it's a great fit, but because it's the closest I've got), just to make
myself face them honestly instead of pretending like I'm being self critical
when I criticise the liberal attitudes of the community in which I live
(there's not the critical mass for team Grey to really achieve that level of
isolation).

